

Ask HN: Is there a Heroku-like stack for Django apps? - abyssknight

I was contemplating starting a Django application as a means to hone my Python web skills. Immediately I thought about how great it would be to build the app and scale it with something like Heroku, but then after a short amount of Google fu I realized I hadn't heard of nor could I find such a thing. (Barring Google app engine's implementation.) Has anyone heard of something like this?
======
xg
Certainly not the biggest authority on this but couldn't find much other than
AppEngine about 6 months ago. Here's what I did find:

Media Temple has Django Grid Containers:
[http://mediatemple.net/webhosting/gs/features/containers.php...](http://mediatemple.net/webhosting/gs/features/containers.php#django)

There is a gentleman named Solomon Hykes (@solomonstre) who was working on
something Heroku-like for wsgi apps. Last I heard, they were trying to remove
a lot of dependencies from their stack. Doing a quick search, it looks like
they've made some progress: <http://bitbucket.org/dotcloud>

